# Isis 3.1



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

I have full ISPI 3.1 package on vmware with latest ISTA/D /P. PM if you are interested or need help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ntuner said:


> I have full ISPI 3.1 package on vmware with latest ISTA/D /P. PM if you are interested or need help


Sweet!


----------



## luce46M57 (Apr 21, 2013)

ntuner said:


> I have full ISPI 3.1 package on vmware with latest ISTA/D /P. PM if you are interested or need help


thank you to you for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## namgyu (Jul 9, 2013)

ntuner said:


> I have full ISPI 3.1 package on vmware with latest ISTA/D /P. PM if you are interested or need help


hi, friend
Thanks for good information.
Well, you succeeded in installing ISPI 3.1 Full Package?


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

namgyu said:


> hi, friend
> Thanks for good information.
> Well, you succeeded in installing ISPI 3.1 Full Package?


Yes I've installed everything in VMware and also isid native

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## namgyu (Jul 9, 2013)

ntuner said:


> Yes I've installed everything in VMware and also isid native
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


hi, friend
thank you


----------



## 171960 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have done quite a bit of coding with an EDIABAS/NCSEXPERT setup using an OBDII-USB (K+DCAN) cable, and the only updates I've done to my process are the DATEN files I get from the ISTA/P updates. Is there any newer software I can use with my existing cable, or do I need to do some hardware upgrades as well? I have been able to do a little coding on my 2013 E82 using the current setup, but I'm not convinced that I'm using the most up-to-date methods. If NCSEXPERT is still the right tool for the job, is there more recent DATEN than the ones I got from 2.49.4 or a better BMW Standard Tools than 2.12?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

johnsock said:


> I have done quite a bit of coding with an EDIABAS/NCSEXPERT setup using an OBDII-USB (K+DCAN) cable, and the only updates I've done to my process are the DATEN files I get from the ISTA/P updates. Is there any newer software I can use with my existing cable, or do I need to do some hardware upgrades as well? I have been able to do a little coding on my 2013 E82 using the current setup, but I'm not convinced that I'm using the most up-to-date methods. If NCSEXPERT is still the right tool for the job, is there more recent DATEN than the ones I got from 2.49.4 or a better BMW Standard Tools than 2.12?
> Thanks for the help!


BMW Standard Tools (EDIABAS and NCS Expert) and 49.4 SP-Daten are the latest, so what you have is current.


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

ISID 2in1 available for VMware with built in icom registration tool. 
One virtual machine with both ista /d and ista /p installed, so you no longer need to have separate virtual machines for diagnostics and programming. Works with icom only. Price in PM. 








Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ntuner said:


> ISID 2in1 available for VMware with built in icom registration tool.
> One virtual machine with both ista /d and ista /p installed, so you no longer need to have separate virtual machines for diagnostics and programming. Works with icom only. Price in PM.
> View attachment 386270
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## nae257092 (Mar 19, 2013)

*isis error*

How to solve this error for my isis?


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

nae257092 said:


> How to solve this error for my isis?


Either your registration code is not good or the installation is bad

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## gufemur (Jul 14, 2013)

How do I go about getting a copy of 3.1 and does it include the ISTA D & P software interfaces?


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, ntuner
good information for isis3.1 
You can share full ISPI 3.1 package on vmware with latest ISTA / D,P
thank you for advance


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

supe46 said:


> Hi, ntuner
> good information for isis3.1
> You can share full ISPI 3.1 package on vmware with latest ISTA / D,P
> thank you for advance


PM with your offer

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## nae257092 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi, ntuner
You can share full ISPI 3.1 package on vmware with latest ISTA / D,P
thank you for advance


----------



## ntuner (May 23, 2013)

nae257092 said:


> Hi, ntuner
> You can share full ISPI 3.1 package on vmware with latest ISTA / D,P
> thank you for advance


PM with your offer

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## supe46 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, ntuner
You can share icom registration tool .
thank you for advance


----------

